# Any info/tips for Czech Republic?



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi

Planning next trip, and thinking of covering 3 countries we know NOTHING about. And I mean NOTHING. So checking if the collective on MHF have quick n easy access to the information and any other tips! Hungary; Slovakia; and Czech Republic. (Going via Germany which we "know", so maybe 3-4-5 weeks total in the 3 newbies!)

- Is Czech in the EU? And does it have Euro? (yeah yeah )
- Are there many Aires?
- Is wild camping permitted?
- Any non-standard driving requirements such as motorway taxes; stickers; etc (transit conversion 2.8t)

And importantly!!
- Top things to see / do
- Top places to go
- Any recommended guide books? 
- Any recommended websites with further information?

We love the outdoors; parties and activities and hate churches and too much tourist tat.

We will have ACSI2009; ACSI2009 DVD; Camping Cheques; 2009 BoardAtlas; and 2008 Camperstop. 
Any other must-have books/databases of camping stops?

(We have used and are pretty much googled out :'( ; and we've seached the archives, but were hoping for any other first hand tips!0

(PS - sorry for multiple post - thought it'd be easier to post in each country for others.)
(PPS - Blogs of Motorhomer http://www.motorhomeandaway.co.uk/ and Erik http://eric-on-tour.blogspot.com/2008/12/24th-november-czech-republic.html are superb and guiding us that way!)

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Active Campers wanting info on Czech/Hungary/Slovakia tourin*

Hi Active campers,
Think you will find answers to all of your questions on Czech Rep & Hungary in your ACSI book - I only have the 2008 version with me, just looked at the info pages for each country ( Slovakia not in it) & the info is mostly there, & what's missing you could probably get by using the Czech Tourist Authority website/emailing them; likewise the Hungarian embassy. (Details listed in ACSI for both) 
Happy travels
Seve.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You might find this article interesting:

HERE

G


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

ActiveCampers said:


> Planning next trip, and thinking of covering 3 countries we know NOTHING about. And I mean NOTHING.


Just wondering if you made the trip :?: Sorry I wasn't a member of MHFacts back in Jan, else I could have helped you out (My wife has a property in CZ and so I spend quite some time there).

If you did go what were your impressions :?:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Active Campers have a website doyourdream.co.uk/

I haven't looked at it but if they are on their trip there will be a write up about it.

Ca


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi I live in Hungary so can help you with it. We are not in the euro yet but most places will take them and give you a good rate. You need a vignette for the motorways, wildcamping is not permitted but there are loads of camp sites. Fuel is under a £ a litre, service stations can be few and far between except on the motorways. 'A' roads can be a bit like Uk country lanes and you tend to drive in the middle of the road because of the pot holes at the edges.
Waz


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi 

No - not yet.

Off to Hungary tomorrow/Friday/Saturday all being well (will be on our site).

Czech was rulled out in Feb (and this trip) due to the weather and the fact winter/snow tires are mandatory. We will be getting a 2nd set of wheels just for winter use with snow tyres on - but as yet not got it.

Worry not though, after our first year of travel we've decided to have a 2nd year (at least) so will be doing Czech. Maybe 2010....

Our goal is to cover all of Europe - but it is a big place! lol


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

ActiveCampers said:


> Hi
> Czech was *rulled out in Feb *(and this trip) *due to the weather and the fact winter/snow tires are mandatory*. We will be getting a 2nd set of wheels just for winter use with snow tyres on - but as yet not got it.
> Worry not though, after our first year of travel we've decided to have a 2nd year (at least) so will be doing Czech. Maybe 2010....


As it happens right now the weather is like summer in England  but you are right about Feb. absolute guaranteed snow and lots of it and the winter tyres mandatory (Or you could be in a lot of trouble with the Police)

'Winter' tyres are what we call M&S (Mud and Snow) by the way.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi, Are winter tyres mandatory for all vehicles in the Czech Republic in the winter, or is it just above a certain weight? And do you mean special winter tyres or snow chains when needed? Don't know much about this but we do travel to the Czech Republic though this will be the first time in a campervan.
thanks in advance,
lala


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

lalala said:


> Hi, Are winter tyres mandatory for all vehicles in the Czech Republic in the winter, or is it just above a certain weight? And do you mean special winter tyres or snow chains when needed? Don't know much about this but we do travel to the Czech Republic though this will be the first time in a campervan.
> thanks in advance,
> lala


Yes, *mandatory for ALL vehicles *from when the clocks change in Autumn to when they change back in Spring.

The *tyres required are the ones that have M & S stamped on the side *(No you can't buy them at Marks & Spencers :lol: )

Snow chains are not used a lot on main roads and would not absolve you from the need to have winter tyres.

To be honest I would try to avoid Czech republic in January to March especially if you're planing on seeing some of the rural parts.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Losos, that is really useful information for us. It is cold and snowy in the winter and I can see why you advise avoiding the Czech Rebulic then but it is also very beautiful in the snow. One year we skated on a huge reservoir near Plumlov, along with lots of locals and it was like stepping back in time.
lala


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

lalala said:


> Thanks Losos, that is really useful information for us. It is cold and snowy in the winter and I can see why you advise avoiding the Czech Rebulic then but it is also very beautiful in the snow. One year we skated on a huge reservoir near Plumlov, along with lots of locals and it was like stepping back in time.
> lala


You are right, the deep snow can give an amazing look to the landscape, last winter for example we had a few days when it had snowed, the trees were all covered, it started to melt, and then that night the temperature plumeted to about -20 C and the next morning all the trees were glistening with ice like millions of diamonds, it was something I've never seen before and I was gobsmacked 

I did mean to add that this year, so far, we've also had amazing weather, it's been so warm and mild, if it keeps on like this there will be no skiing this year, but as I said before it's Jan to Mar. when the snows usually arrive.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, I thought I would revive this one as I am near Bayreuth only a few miles from the Czech border, Any one got any recommendations I don't want to go too far into the country just now as I have to go west again. Are there things I should know about parking, wild camping etc. Thank you, Alan.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hello Alan, when you get your van sorted out and if you still plan to visit Czech you might find it interesting to go via Waldsassen which is east of Beyreuth and close to the border. There is a very unusual and beautiful cathedral you should have a look at if you're not too sensitive about seeing some of the departed dressed up in colourful outfits and posed on display in glass cases. Car park very close by. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stiftsbasilika_Waldsassen

We didn't venture into Czech on that occasion but a couple of Germans told me that the Czech police are very hot on speeding in the area.

Prague is well worth a visit and you might also want to see Terezin (Theresienstadt), a Nazi concentration camp. They didn't have gas chambers but gathered people together before shipment to places such as Auschwitz. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terezín The smaller of the two castles which make up Terezin is the one to see if you're pressed for time (underground tunnels etc). May be a bit harrowing, we thought it was more poignant than Auschwitz.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

scept1c said:


> a couple of Germans told me that the Czech police are very hot on speeding in the area.


They tend to look out for the German visitors who drive like maniacs so that might account for those warnings. Mind you IMO the Czechs are not much better, a consistent and dangerous habit is to pull in after overtaking far too soon. I've nearly had my offside headlight removed several times 8O


----------

